# Which is the right color E-Post for my Look 595 Ultra?



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I need help to determine the right color for my E-Post. I bought this frame earlier this year and been told by the dealer that it was 2009 model. 










A member in this forum recently pointed out to me that my frame should be 2010 model and he might be right based on few pics that I found on the web










Yesterday when I was looking around the "Post LOOK pics here" thread and saw a pic posted by member "nismosr" about his newly acquired 2010 frame with similar paint scheme and bare black carbon E-Post


















So now I'm confused and not sure which is the right color for my E-Post? The dealer is very helpful and will help me to exchange for the right one but which one? Thanks!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I believe it is the second photo with the white post that came stock with that colour. 
Perhaps Justin (US Look Rep) could chime in. 
You could go either way you like but my preference would be the white clamp for a more seamless Look (sorry, pun intended) ;-)


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks bikerjohn64 for your input! 

After look carefully, mine looks more like the third one (without "ultra") then the second one. The Red "Ultra" on the second one seem to be smaller (fork, down tube, seat tube and seat stays) and position differently on the down tube and seat stays. So maybe the Black bare carbon E-Post might be the correct one?

If it could go with either one, which one looks better?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

rockon said:


> If it could go with either one, which one looks better?


That's a tough choice. The nude carbon does look nice and showcase the E-post. 

For my own bike, I liked the look of the continuous look and even went a step further to trying to blend the two parts by using coloured electrical tape. 
View attachment 263806


----------



## JoopBaldyCoot (Mar 9, 2012)

The white, defo.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I say white too, but black wouldn't be too bad. 

Damn I wish I could fit on a 595!!!


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the exact same frame. 
EPost is white.


it is gorgeous. i think the white one is the right one.

Oren


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone to confirm this! The back e-post will be sent back to the dealer for exchange.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought the frameset directly from Look USA and it came with the black seatpost and I asked Justin about the post but unfortunately they dont have the white post and since it was a demo model it's been probably switch several times. I wish I could exchange it with the white one.


----------

